# pain in an ovary (?) 2 days after d&c...



## Tysia

Hello Everyone,

I had my d&c on Saturday. I have no bleeding at all, had a tiny bit of spotting on Sat afternoon, and that was it. But today almost all day I have pain in my left ovary (at least it seems to me that this is where the pain is located), it comes and goes, but it makes me worried. Anyone experienced that right after the d&c?
Thanks for advice...


----------



## mojojojo563

Tysia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had my d&c on Saturday. I have no bleeding at all, had a tiny bit of spotting on Sat afternoon, and that was it. But today almost all day I have pain in my left ovary (at least it seems to me that this is where the pain is located), it comes and goes, but it makes me worried. Anyone experienced that right after the d&c?
> Thanks for advice...

I haven't really had too much pain so cramps on a off not too too bad. I would give the dr a call if it doesn't stop just to be safe.


----------



## Tysia

Mojo, thank you for your response...
Nobody else answered, so i guess this means it's not something happening to everybody and nothing to worry about :-(
I guess I'll have to call the doc :-(


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Tysia, I'm sorry, I don't know. I think you'd best ring the dr to make sure. Hope everything is ok. x x


----------



## Tysia

i called; now waiting for the nurse to call back...

Sapphire, I assume all is well with you? 
you're now completely done with the doctors?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sapphire1

Yeah, just have to get a negative hpt to confirm everything was passed. It will be the first time ever that I'll be pleased to see a bfn :wacko: Been a weird day, just burst into tears for no reason.

Let me know what the nurse says x x


----------



## Tysia

i don't even cry this time around... maybe one minute per day since i found out that my baby died... this is weird, too, and i don't think it's good not to be able to grieve...


----------



## Rumpskin

Hey you

It has been 4 days since my ERPC and I must say that almost all the pain I had has gone. I too had pelvic/ovary pain but I had a cyst on my right ovary when pregnant so not really sure. It has now gone.

I was a bit worried because I was getting shooting pains up through and round the back :blush: but this was because I had not been for a No2 for 3 days - ouch.

Bought some windeez and sennakot (sp) and that did the trick.

You have done the right thing by ringing if something does not feel right.

Hope it eases soon x


----------



## Rumpskin

Tysia said:


> i don't even cry this time around... maybe one minute per day since i found out that my baby died... this is weird, too, and i don't think it's good not to be able to grieve...

It was only a few days after the anaesethetic (sp) that I broke down. Reality of this pregnancy had finally hit home. 

It may take you a little time lovely xxx


----------



## Tysia

Thanks, Rumpskin.

I had senna ready even before the d&c - I knew I'd need it :wacko:
and it works very well, that, and drinking lots of water


----------



## Rumpskin

Tysia said:


> Thanks, Rumpskin.
> 
> I had senna ready even before the d&c - I knew I'd need it :wacko:
> and it works very well, that, and drinking lots of water

Was not told that I could experience constipation/pain on weeing after the op.

What frustrates me is that it takes many miscarriages and loads of calls to hospital to find out that the pain you are in may simply be down to being constipated :dohh:


----------



## Tysia

I so completely agree with you...
as if the mc itself was not enough...


----------



## Rumpskin

Tysia said:


> I so completely agree with you...
> as if the mc itself was not enough...

Totally - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## mojojojo563

Tysia said:


> Mojo, thank you for your response...
> Nobody else answered, so i guess this means it's not something happening to everybody and nothing to worry about :-(
> I guess I'll have to call the doc :-(

Please keep us posted hope all is ok.


----------



## Tysia

got some bad cramps on top of that ovary pain, and started to bleed bright red blood today... .still haven't heard from the doctor (never called me back yesterday).. i am not all that worried, but i wish they just called me...


----------



## Krissy27

I've read where some women have ovulated the week of their m/c or D&C or only 1 week after which seems crazy but they ended up pregnant again! : ) So it could be ovulation pain I read many stories like that. I know my pregnancy was from my right ovary and this time I had left ovary pain 2 weeks after my D&C and I am playing the waiting game right now. So you never know, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. If it bothers you too much I would call your physician.


----------



## Krissy27

Oh and I forgot to mention some of the women ovulated while they were still bleeding...kinda of crazy but it happened.


----------



## Tysia

very interesting... it did feel like quite strong ovulation pain.... but i won't even bother with opk.....


----------

